# HBC Porn



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Got HBC? Post your porn here.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Dood. I will get on this sooner or later. This thread needs to survive.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Looks nice.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

S:Drive said:


> Have to get it first.


 Lame. Keep it in the other thread with the rest of the whiners. 
EDiT: Thanks for the neg rep. Next time, work up enough courage to state your name. I'd reciprocate the love, but I'd hate to see that square turn red. 
Edit part II: Guess it wasn't you that neg repped. Still, that comment is not necessary. 
Edit part III: Oh, hold it, there it is. Neg rep from SDrive. :thumbsup:

Here's all I've got for now. I can't take artistic homoerotic pics like some of you.


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Got HBC?


Nice!


----------



## suba (Jun 25, 2009)

You guys love your bikes and components ? 

Thank a vet for their sacrifice because you can't thank those who died so you could live....


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

suba said:


> You guys love your bikes and components ?


yes...it's a MTB forum, what do ya expect?



suba said:


> Thank a vet for their sacrifice because you can't thank those who died so you could live....


:skep: that has nothing to do with nothing in this thread.

let's stay on topic por favor


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

suba said:


> You guys love your bikes and components ?
> 
> Thank a vet for their sacrifice because you can't thank those who died so you could live....


You are kidding right?


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

CHUM said:


>


Nice, I know have one of those in a 20 and 21t


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

p nut said:


> Lame. Keep it in the other thread with the rest of the whiners.
> EDiT: Thanks for the neg rep. Next time, work up enough courage to state your name. I'd reciprocate the love, but I'd hate to see that square turn red.
> Edit part II: Guess it wasn't you that neg repped. Still, that comment is not necessary.
> 
> Here's all I've got for now. I can't take artistic homoerotic pics like some of you.


Get your **** right before you blame me. Have tons of his products in use currently.


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

This is the kind of HBC thread I like, as I am a very happy repeat customer. Here are a couple of my goodies, enjoy:


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*32x19 m-960*


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

Apparently , all of ISARs money comes from selling anodized spiderless chainrings...


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

A little HBC porn, I think the purple XTR spider-less on black is just damn sexy.


----------



## donmeredith74 (Dec 29, 2006)

Yeah, Dan helped me change this:









Into something more appropriate for the hot rod:


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

*My Growing Collection*

Love his stuff, have an extra Ti ring for when my green one wears out. Have more on the way for a new build - 32T Ti spiderless ring with 20T Ti cog. Crazy8 will be modifying and coating some cranks white for that build too - gonna be sweet!!


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

umarth said:


> Way to slam him then... and way to keep douching the thread up.


Edited to clean up thread.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

I like bowling.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

umarth said:


> Yum!


Edit


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Um, a polite request that this playful banter be redirected to the eating dicks thread. The present thread is for sprockets and tugs. :thumbsup:


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)




----------



## BP302 (Oct 6, 2009)

Here is my contribution.


----------



## Hollywood (Dec 30, 2003)

*where?*



zaskaranddriver said:


> Got HBC? Post your porn here.


Link to the source?


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

Got my cog today! Yeah! Thing of beauty


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Um, a polite request that this playful banter be redirected to the eating dicks thread. The present thread is for sprockets and tugs. :thumbsup:


Hey man, I moved off, as I certainly had really strong inclinations to use my favorite words.


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Um, a polite request that this playful banter be redirected to the eating dicks thread. The present thread is for sprockets and tugs. :thumbsup:


Cleaned up.


----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

*well ?*



S:Drive said:


> Got my cog today! Yeah! Thing of beauty


It's not porn without pics or a video of it slowly rotating and turning left then right ? oooh yes like that ! :devil:


----------



## S:Drive (Aug 19, 2009)

ancient rascal said:


> It's not porn without pics or a video of it slowly rotating and turning left then right ? oooh yes like that ! :devil:


I will get on it!


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Can't wait to get it installed...


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Middleburn?


----------



## TroutBum (Feb 16, 2004)

Stevob said:


> Middleburn?


It's either the picture or the beer, but that ring looks like it has a significant offset.


----------



## monzie (Aug 5, 2009)

It's the picture. Looks like it was taken on a poorly lit cyclorama( no offense).


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

monzie said:


> It's the picture. Looks like it was taken on a poorly lit cyclorama( no offense).


It's the ring, for sure. Middleburns require an offset.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Photo A Day*

I've got several cool photo's and think it's best to only post 1 a day till end of the week.

HBC Shimano spider-less rings, Tungsten and Mil Black.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

Got my 30t in the mail today


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

How did you get the wavy washer? Did it come w/ the crankset or did you pick one up at the hardware store? I want to take care of the migrating dust cap issue before I put my cranks on.



meltingfeather said:


>


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Nice*

Sweet design and excellent machining. Do you know how thick the plate was to make the offset?



Stevob said:


> It's the ring, for sure. Middleburns require an offset.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

36t









32t









20t


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> Sweet design and excellent machining. Do you know how thick the plate was to make the offset?


I should have added that the pics I loaded are of a standard Middleburn ring, not HBC. At a guess, I'd say around 8mm plate.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*HBC Rings*

HBC 104/32t Weathered Brass and 102/34t Bright Gold ceramic finished.

*********
Stevob, having to use 8mm plate for the Middleburn would have a lot of waste material and be expensive compared to other spider-less rings. I'm sure the design can be modified to use thinner material though.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> HBC 104/32t Weathered Brass and 102/34t Bright Gold ceramic finished.
> 
> *********
> Stevob, having to use 8mm plate for the Middleburn would have a lot of waste material and be expensive compared to other spider-less rings. I'm sure the design can be modified to use thinner material though.


Maybe, but not much. The thinner the plate, the further inboard the chainline will move. There's only so far you can go.


----------



## mps2220 (Jan 18, 2008)

*32t*

Just got mine>


----------



## mps2220 (Jan 18, 2008)

32t


----------



## bikeny (Feb 26, 2004)

rlb81 said:


> How did you get the wavy washer? Did it come w/ the crankset or did you pick one up at the hardware store? I want to take care of the migrating dust cap issue before I put my cranks on.


Yeah, I would like to know the answer to this as well. Any idea what dimensions are needed for the spacer?


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

I measured the spindle diameter and its 24mm. Then I tried to pull the dust cap out of the DS cup and couldn't get it out. I'm assuming I have the updated dust cap that wont come out with normal use. Here's hoping....

I got my HBC ring and new X9 cranks installed, but the bike is too dirty for pics.

Edit: This thread explains it well if you haven't already seen it. Seems like this issue was for an early run of cranks. I need to pick up an 8mm hex socket so I can torque the NDS arm properly and see if I'm having problems.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

rlb81 said:


> ... but the bike is too dirty for pics.


I thought this only happened in roadie and WW forums...


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*HBC Motherload*

Here's HBC spider-less, 4 bolt 102/104bcd, Al and Ti in my inventory last April. Also on left 104/102 Ti rings by Mattias of Experimental Prototype.


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

p nut said:


> I thought this only happened in roadie and WW forums...


----------



## SSSasky (Mar 17, 2004)

I'm nearly 100% certain that ISAR doesn't offset his Middleburn rings. IIRC, in other threads he has stated that he includes a spacer with the Middleburn rings to replicate the offset, which has two benefits. It allows him to use thinner plate, keeping costs much lower, and it allows the ring to be flipped and run the other way, allowing a longer lifespan.

I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure he explained it in one of the other threads...


----------



## wlhighlight (Jul 27, 2011)

SSSasky said:


> I'm nearly 100% certain that ISAR doesn't offset his Middleburn rings. IIRC, in other threads he has stated that he includes a spacer with the Middleburn rings to replicate the offset, which has two benefits. It allows him to use thinner plate, keeping costs much lower, and it allows the ring to be flipped and run the other way, allowing a longer lifespan.
> 
> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure he explained it in one of the other threads...


This is correct...they use a spacer to account for the middleburn offset and are reversible


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yes, it's a terrible photo, no offense taken; it's symmetrical as far as I can tell. According to Dan, the spacer is only needed for the ti rings, not the aluminum as pictured.


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

rlb81 said:


> _[Dirty pic]_


:band:


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## ancient rascal (Mar 2, 2010)

ianick said:


>


Multi colored virgin metal cog in a two piece ! Nasssssty.  Hurry up and wrap some chain around it !


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

ancient rascal said:


> Multi colored virgin metal cog in a two piece ! Nasssssty.  Hurry up and wrap some chain around it !


That picture was from July. It certainly doesn't look like that now!


----------



## rlb81 (Aug 18, 2008)

My HBC ring in the wild


----------



## chase1963 (Jul 31, 2007)

Couple questions for you guys.

Whats the idea behind going spiderless ? Is it just cosmetic ? Can any spidered crank be made spiderless ? I like XT's. Also, whats the two piece cog significance ? Stonger or is it suppossed to act as a spacer ? I love this guys work. I was going to pick up a Redline Monocog for cheap but now, saving a little longer to build up a singlespeed (most likely a SIR 9). 
My Alma 29er went missing about a month ago and i'm back and forth about what to do. 

-Chip


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Only cranks that have a removable spider, ie XTR 95X, C'dale, Sram XO, etc. Spiderless rings are lighter and stronger since theres no added interface of bolts fixing ring to spider. With the 2 pc cog you can have durable teeth of ti or stainless but the weight savings of Al for the carrier.
Hate hearing about your loss of Alma.



chase1963 said:


> Couple questions for you guys.
> 
> Whats the idea behind going spiderless ? Is it just cosmetic ? Can any spidered crank be made spiderless ? I like XT's. Also, whats the two piece cog significance ? Stonger or is it suppossed to act as a spacer ? I love this guys work. I was going to pick up a Redline Monocog for cheap but now, saving a little longer to build up a singlespeed (most likely a SIR 9).
> My Alma 29er went missing about a month ago and i'm back and forth about what to do.
> ...


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

BP302, so jealous.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)

Crazy8, sweet colors. Giving me some ideas.


----------



## Clivus (Jul 5, 2005)

*HBC Rings*

Here are my rings


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Ooklathemok, I like knowing that I've done or said something that stimulated new ideas. Post and show to see what materialized when done :thumbsup:

clevus, nice ti HBC hardware. Did you weigh the crankset before installing?


----------



## Sheepo5669 (May 14, 2010)

Here is felix the cat in the younger years.


----------



## rob1035 (Apr 20, 2007)

Finally got the ring installed on the SSCX/bar bike/road bike...


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

My KM and new ring/cog


----------



## CHUM (Aug 30, 2004)

mine's all used and dirty....


----------



## chestercospinner (Apr 8, 2007)

green!


----------



## CharlieCafe (Aug 6, 2009)

Just black but they're still purdy.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice Milk Money. Can I have it please?


----------



## 120 (Nov 20, 2009)

I cleaned my bike this weekend and copied Clivus' lock ring set up.


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

HBC makes some beautiful goods.


----------



## Dry Side (Jun 7, 2011)

Niner Air 9 Carbon SRAM X7 crank with HBC spiderless 32T ..


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

*HBC Ti Cog and Spiderless Ring, with Ceramikoated Cranks*

Here's my new setup. First ride today and it was glorious!!
Thanks Dan at HBC and RD at Ceramikoat!
32T Ti spiderless ring on X9s Ceramikoated white to match other components and 20T Ti cog.
Looks like I need to order a 18 and 19 tooth cog as the new bike is so light I ended up spinning more than I ever have. Will go with blue to match the other components.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Awesome Kish Build*

White and blue accent looks great with the Ti. Post again with your overall impression of the Kish with Lefty. Do you have a finished weight?



mbeardsl said:


> Here's my new setup. First ride today and it was glorious!!
> Thanks Dan at HBC and RD at Ceramikoat!
> 32T Ti spiderless ring on X9s Ceramikoated white to match other components and 20T Ti cog.
> Looks like I need to order a 18 and 19 tooth cog as the new bike is so light I ended up spinning more than I ever have. Will go with blue to match the other components.


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

Weight is 22.5 lbs exactly before I added the bell and GPS.
That's 13lb+ lighter than the 36er


----------



## Mr Pink57 (Jul 30, 2009)

Keep your pants on.


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Sure why not. My 2010 Igleheart 953 650B SS @ 2011 NAHBS w/a HBC titanium chainring:


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Igleheart...Kish....drool! What lovely bikes! I'll post mine, eventually. I hope.


----------



## khskenny (Sep 29, 2009)

X.0 DH crank with 34 tooth aluminum HBC spiderless ring. She stays pretty dirty.


----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

Middleburn 33t and 19t rear



















Lucky that I had a new, already broken to perfect length, 9spd chain sitting in my spares, as my gold KMC 9spd was one link too short for the new ratio.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

How do you like those hubs? I love 321 stuff!


----------



## mbeardsl (Sep 9, 2009)

frankbullitt said:


> How do you like those hubs? I love 321 stuff!


They are P321 hubshells surrounding Industry 9 internals so they seem to be pretty high quality and I like they they are made in the USA (and the state of NC for the internals). I also like that they don't have the proprietary spoke system that I9 uses for most of their hubs. No issues so far but only have about 100 miles on them (but doing 100 miles tomorrow!). The finish is really nice too.

If you like loud hubs you'll love them (my Kings are silent in comparison which says a lot), and if you like to fly under the radar you may be annoyed at first. I use the noise as a way to tell myself to continue pedaling


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

mbeardsl said:


> Here's my new setup.


nice ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*Got my 33t Sram spiderless today*

You can imagine how excited I was when I found out such a product existed. Thanks a million, Dan. The ring is a work of art!


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

frankbullitt said:


> You can imagine how excited I was when I found out such a product existed. Thanks a million, Dan. The ring is a work of art!


King TUT from Batman would approve.


----------



## appaholic (Nov 10, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> A little HBC porn, I think the purple XTR spider-less on black is just damn sexy.


That;s frigging hot!....mmm....:thumbsup:


----------



## Les Bill (Apr 13, 2012)

These look awesome. I have a 98 cannondale f500 mountain bike that I want to convert to SS. The guy at the store told me that I'd need a chain tensioner; is that true? I don't see any in these pics.


----------



## rasse1977 (May 16, 2008)

Les Bill said:


> These look awesome. I have a 98 cannondale f500 mountain bike that I want to convert to SS. The guy at the store told me that I'd need a chain tensioner; is that true? I don't see any in these pics.


Do you see any 98 Cannondale f500's in these pics 

You need to keep your chain tight somehow so if you don't have an EBB or sliders you'll need a tensioner.


----------



## bigfork (Jun 29, 2007)

*Blazing saddles*



frankbullitt said:


> You can imagine how excited I was when I found out such a product existed. Thanks a million, Dan. The ring is a work of art!


Oh man, bummer about the seat post though kid! Darn, gold anno on the water bottle cage bolts, or magic marker? Details, details.

One last touch...gold bell, but I guess you aren't needing a bell there.


----------



## frankbullitt (Jul 25, 2010)

*"Details, details"*



bigfork said:


> Oh man, bummer about the seat post though kid! Darn, gold anno on the water bottle cage bolts, or magic marker? Details, details.
> 
> One last touch...gold bell, but I guess you aren't needing a bell there.


"Bummer about the seat"? That is a hilarious pun. Seriously though, are you talking about the seatpost? Did you draft your reply on Word so you wouldn't misspell anything this time and accept the correction of seatpost to seat post?


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Calm down, Frank. I think BF was giving you a compliment and could only notice the seat & post a slight shade off. Thats why BF was asking about the color matching screws as well. Really, you got a nice bike that the majority of us would be proud to own. I don't think he/she was trying to insult you.


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

31t. Perfect fit on the crank & brought the chain line in nice and tight.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

So what's the benefit to going Ti over Al for the chain ring? Just wondering if the price difference is worth it. I'm pretty much sold on a HBC ring for my up coming SS build, just trying to decide which metal.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

Nubster said:


> So what's the benefit to going Ti over Al for the chain ring? Just wondering if the price difference is worth it. I'm pretty much sold on a HBC ring for my up coming SS build, just trying to decide which metal.


Don't have any HBC rings, but have run many Al chainrings and a few Boone Ti rings. The Ti rings last much longer than the Al counterparts. I normally go thru a few Al rings in a season, where the Ti ring has gone several seasons without showing much wear.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks for the insight. Sounds like the extra cost buying Ti is probably worth it in the long run.


----------



## 1SPD (Apr 25, 2010)

I must not ride enough or nearly as much as others then. I have been on the same alu ring for 2 years now and still haven't had to flip it over. I keep my bike pretty clean and the chain well lubed/cleaned. Perhaps this has helped it last so long. I typically ride 2-4 x wk at about 10-15 miles a pop. Like I said, I'm sure I don't ride/race as much as others out there but none the less, I have been quite happy with my aluminum ring.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Anybody got a pic of a HBC 24 tooth stainless cog? I just bought one through the classifieds and was surprised to see it is solid...no holes or cutouts.

SPP


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

SlowPokePete said:


> Anybody got a pic of a HBC 24 tooth stainless cog? I just bought one through the classifieds and was surprised to see it is solid...no holes or cutouts.
> 
> SPP


Sounds fishy. AFAIK they all have his 5-arm, split pattern. Pics on his website.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

meltingfeather said:


> Sounds fishy. AFAIK they all have his 5-arm, split pattern. Pics on his website.


Here's a pic...










SPP


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

i believe that is one of his earliest design for cogs.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

1SPD said:


> I must not ride enough or nearly as much as others then. I have been on the same alu ring for 2 years now and still haven't had to flip it over. I keep my bike pretty clean and the chain well lubed/cleaned. Perhaps this has helped it last so long. I typically ride 2-4 x wk at about 10-15 miles a pop. Like I said, I'm sure I don't ride/race as much as others out there but none the less, I have been quite happy with my aluminum ring.


Think it also depends upon your local terrain and trails regarding chain ring and cog wear. When I lived in the midwest years back parts seemed to last longer. Now in the southwest and we have quite a bit of light sand / dust that gets everywhere. My theory is that the sand and dust act as an abrasive wearing out components quicker.

I might be full of it, but it is just a theory anyway.


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

On M952


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

kaiser2 said:


> On M952


WOW! Where or how did you get those m952's so polished?


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

I first used a mild caustic solution to remove the coating, then a combination of polishing mops in a bench drill. I first used a fairly abrasive one with a cutting compund to remove and heavy scratches then a milder one with a polsihing compound to achieve the finish. Final stage was to use Meguairs(sp?) NXT metal polish to protect and shine.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

So I'm researching and putting together my SS build list. I need a crank and chainring. I was wondering, why go spiderless over the other option? Is there a benefit or is the spiderless just a design made to work with particular cranks?


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spiderless Rings*

Spider-less rings only work on crank arms that have a removable spider. Sram, Shimano 95x, Cannondale Hollowgram, etc. The advantage of a spider-less ring is less weight and more securely fixed since it's connected directly to the drive arm rather than a fixed spider with a ring fixed to it with multiple ring bolts.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

Nubster said:


> So I'm researching and putting together my SS build list. I need a crank and chainring. I was wondering, why go spiderless over the other option? Is there a benefit or is the spiderless just a design made to work with particular cranks?


they are generally lighter, stiffer, stronger and more round than spider+chainring.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Also more reliable and less restrictive minimum number of teeth. Basically just a superior design.


----------



## fryed_1 (Nov 8, 2010)

Plus they just look cool.


----------



## meltingfeather (May 3, 2007)

fryed_1 said:


> Plus they just look cool.


plus this :thumbsup:


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Now to choose a crank, the chain ring is the easy part.


----------



## jetboy23 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nubster said:


> Thanks everyone. Now to choose a crank, the chain ring is the easy part.


Just order your ring now and hope you still have the crank when it finally arrives ...


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

haha...yeah, that's what I've read. Probably a good idea. Thanks!


----------



## Kalamath (Mar 23, 2010)

Ahhh....at last. 80mm 32t Ti ring, 120mm AL bash, 20t Stainless cog.


----------



## oromis (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure I can follow the moots but here is mine. 32:18 budget build. WI eccentric hub with trials cog.


----------



## crux (Jan 10, 2004)

oromis said:


> Not sure I can follow the moots but here is mine. 32:18 budget build. WI eccentric hub with trials cog.


Sweet. I love the candy apple green color.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

XTR 960 modded crankset with HBC 34T ti chainring.

Lost almost a pound on my SS with this setup...










SPP


----------



## jimmyvlb (May 20, 2010)

kaiser2 said:


> On M952


Very nice!


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

2 XTR 952 w/ HBC 32t spider-less rings.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Very nice, both of them!


----------



## max_29 (Oct 10, 2007)

after ~ 4000 km, removed it for the first time to relace a hub. 
Still has plenty of life left in it :thumbsup:


----------



## kaiser2 (Jul 27, 2008)

Do folks have weights for their set ups? I'd love to hear what some of the carbon/spiderless et ups weigh.


If anyone is interested the M950/Spiderless above is 470g minus BB of course.


----------



## Ooklathemok (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Stevob (Feb 27, 2009)

P!ss that sh!t off to another thread thanks.


----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey CHUM, can I get a cleanup on Isle 127?


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)




----------



## zaskaranddriver (Oct 14, 2009)

Nice with the s900! How much clearance do you have with your chainstays?


----------



## maxbacon (Apr 14, 2005)

zaskaranddriver said:


> Nice with the s900! How much clearance do you have with your chainstays?


I think these are the s2200's. Basically generic X0's and come on a lot of specialized bikes. I also have the BB30 version that I was running on my Air9 but I had to get the GXP version so I could run the beer eccentric and go SS :thumbsup: They can be found new on ebay right now for around $200, killer deal! :ihih:


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

*Well, after 2 months, it's not porn anymore...*

... but I am not complaining. Nothing lasts forever. I am more surprised especially because I am not a big guy (5'4", ~135lbs). I am having a lot of fun with this cog. :thumbsup:


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice pentagon cog.


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

*Warranty Claim*

Last year a guy purchased one of HBC's cogs from me had this happen on his 1st ride. The stainless used for the teeth was not properly annealed. HBC made it right but suggested it was due to my ceramic coating the cog. I see now that was not the case. You need to notify them for a replacement cog. I wonder how many of these were made using the defective material. It's obvious that this also cost you a chain and possibly a ring too. Good luck getting a response to this issue.



tribug said:


> ... but I am not complaining. Nothing lasts forever. I am more surprised especially because I am not a big guy (5'4", ~135lbs). I am having a lot of fun with this cog. :thumbsup:


----------



## tribug (Dec 16, 2009)

crazy8 said:


> Last year a guy purchased one of HBC's cogs from me had this happen on his 1st ride. The stainless used for the teeth was not properly annealed. HBC made it right but suggested it was due to my ceramic coating the cog. I see now that was not the case. You need to notify them for a replacement cog. I wonder how many of these were made using the defective material. It's obvious that this also cost you a chain and possibly a ring too. Good luck getting a response to this issue.


Thanks. I know Dan - I rode with him a couple of times last year. So next time I see him, I will show him.


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

tribug said:


> ... but I am not complaining. Nothing lasts forever. I am more surprised especially because I am not a big guy (5'4", ~135lbs). I am having a lot of fun with this cog. :thumbsup:


holy crap! I haven't seen that kind of cog destruction since I used a couple aluminum Chris King cogs.


----------



## 29or6to4 (Jun 26, 2007)

tribug said:


> ... But i am not complaining. Nothing lasts forever. I am more surprised especially because i am not a big guy (5'4", ~135lbs). I am having a lot of fun with this cog. :thumbsup:


you must be the most powerful man alive!!!!


----------



## misterdangerpants (Oct 10, 2007)

Posted this in the other HBC thread but thought I'd post it here too:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

That's as good or better than any cog made and will never have a issue with HBC 1 pc Ti,



misterdangerpants said:


> Posted this in the other HBC thread but thought I'd post it here too:


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

Oh yeah, and this:


----------



## crazy8 (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah, but stopped making these a while ago.



stubecontinued said:


> Oh yeah, and this:


----------



## manjotveer (Jul 23, 2012)

I am impressed with the images , nice bikes guys!


----------



## wyatt79m (Mar 3, 2007)

Mine


----------



## crazybeach (Jan 24, 2011)

wyatt79m said:


> Mine
> View attachment 713908


What bike is that?


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

crazybeach said:


> What bike is that?


I could be wrong but that looks like a GT Zaskar 9r Carbon size small.


----------

